# متطلبات السلامة المهنية في المشاريع التابعة للجيش الأمريكي



## tomasz (3 مايو 2010)

كتاب رائع عن متطلبات السلامة المهنية في المشاريع التابعة للجيش الأمريكي

SAFETY AND HEALTH
REQUIREMENTS MANUAL

US Army Corps of Engineers

وهذا نص المقدمة للكتاب


Safety
SAFETY AND HEALTH REQUIREMENTS
1. Purpose. This manual prescribes the safety and health requirements for all Corps of Engineers activities and operations.

2. Applicability. This manual applies to Headquarters, US Army Corps of Engineers (HQUSACE) elements, major subordinate commands, districts, centers, laboratories, and field operating activities (FOA), as well as USACE contracts and those administered on behalf of USACE. Applicability extends to occupational exposure for missions under the command of the Chief of Engineers, whether accomplished by military, civilian, or contractor personnel

3. References.

a. 29 Code of Federal Regulation (CFR) 1910
b. 29 CFR 1926
c. 29 CFR 1960
d. Executive Order (EO) 12196
e. Federal Acquisition Regulation (FAR) Clause 52.236-13
f. Department of Defense Instruction (DODI) 6055.1
g. Army Regulation (AR) 40-5
h. AR 385-10.

4. General.

a. The provisions of this manual implement and supplement the safety and health standards and requirements referenced above. Where more stringent safety and occupational health standards are set forth in these requirements and regulations, the more stringent standards shall apply.

b. Mission applicability introduced in paragraph 2 above shall include the following:

(1) Construction contract work under the provisions of FAR Clause 52.236-13. Contractors shall comply with the latest version of EM 385-1-1 (including interim changes) that is in effect on the date of solicitation. Prior to making an offer, bidders should check the HQUSACE Safety and Occupational Health web site (see paragraph for the latest changes. No separate payment will be made for compliance with this paragraph or for compliance with other safety and health requirements of this contract. Note: Existing contracts will continue to apply the provisions of the previous edition of this manual until contract completion.

(2) Service, supply, and research and development contracting actions. Compliance with this manual shall be a contract requirement for such activities unless technical representatives (in coordination with safety and health professionals) advise that special precautions are not appropriate due to extremely limited scope of services or similar. However, it is understood that this manual in its entirety may be too complex for the type of work being performed under these contracts. These contractors may reference Appendix A, paragraph 11 for limited scope Accident Prevention Plan (APP).

(3) Contracting actions for hazardous, toxic, and radioactive waste site investigation, design, or remediation activities. Compliance with this manual shall be a contract requirement.

c. Changes. All interim changes (changes made between publication of new editions) to this manual, and the effective date of change, will be posted on the Safety and Occupational Health Office websitehttp://www.usace.army.mil/CESO/Pages/Home.aspx and in USACE Electronic bid Sets. Hard copies of this manual are available from the local contracting official.

d. Interpretations. Within the Corps of Engineers, interpretations to the requirements contained within this manual shall be executed in accordance with the process contained in Appendix M. Interpretations will apply only to the specific situation
in question and may not be used as a precedent to determine the meaning of a requirement as it may apply to another circumstance.

e. Variances and Waivers. Within the Corps of Engineers, variances and waivers to provisions of this manual require the approval of the Chief of Safety and Occupational Health, HQUSACE. Variances or waivers shall provide an equal or greater level of protection, shall be substantiated with a hazard analysis of the activity and shall be **ed and forwarded through channels to Chief of Safety and Occupational Health, HQUSACE. The process for requesting variances or waivers is contained in Appendix N.

f. Activities performed OCONUS. Some of the technical requirements of this manual may not be applicable to overseas activities due to conflicting circumstances, practices, and laws or regulations of the locality or the unavailability of equipment. In such instances, means other than the ones specified in this manual may be used to achieve the required protection. In such instances, a hazard analysis must be developed to ** that the required protection will be achieved by the alternate means.

g. Unless otherwise indicated, when publications are referenced in this manual, the most recent edition is to be used.

h. The use of underlining in this manual indicates new or changed text from the 2003 vision

i. Supplementation of this manila is not authorized except as published by the Safety and Occupational Health Office HQUSACE

(1) Local USACE organizations may develop Standard Operating Procedures (SOPs) to implement new requirements without the specific approval of HQSACE

(2) Locally developed Safety and Health Requirements will not be included in contract requirements without the approval of HQUSACE

For the commander




الجزء الاول من هنا
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9707321/EM385-1-1FINAL2008.part1.rar.html

الجزء الثاني من هنا
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9707472/EM385-1-1FINAL2008.part2.rar.html


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## civilwalid (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------

